# Making food from Poop, leave it to the Japanese



## rockbox (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/06/17/japanese-scientists-create-meat-from-poop/?test=faces

[video=youtube;u1N6QfuIh0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1N6QfuIh0g[/video]


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't take any scientist seriously who's pointer is a small hand on a stick.

EDIT: Whoa, whoa, whoa. At 1:34, he opens up a mini fridge that he stores this stuff in. The fridge has a label on it that literally says "**** Burger". And it's gonna cost 10 to 20 times the cost of normal food!?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 19, 2011)

This must be a joke.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 19, 2011)

:yuck: Makes Soylent Green look like Kobe Beef!


----------



## Ichi (Jun 19, 2011)

I`m all for it if I can pick the a$$ it comes out of! :hungry:


----------

